# V twin Hoglet



## gg89220 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello
I started machining 3 V twin hoglet


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 27, 2017)

Three? Looks good so far.


----------



## gg89220 (May 5, 2017)

hello
Machining of connecting rods


----------



## gg89220 (May 13, 2017)

hello
cylinder ,piston


----------



## gg89220 (May 19, 2017)

hello
Suite of rooms


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello
The 3 engines are finished, but need adjustment to make a video


----------



## napoleonb (Jun 18, 2017)

Those look real nice!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 18, 2017)

gg89220 said:


> Hello
> The 3 engines are finished, but need adjustment to make a video


awesome work:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
were did you get plans for these

?????????


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 18, 2017)

here https://www.modelenginebuilder.com/   number10 and11


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 18, 2017)

They look fantastic! Looking forward to the video.


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello
The engines are finished and turn
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMO-mlv3QX0[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful work as always. They start and run so nicely. Fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Rozlo (Jul 5, 2017)

Simply awesome.  I cant wait until I can get mine started.  Great job.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 6, 2017)

I have always liked the hog let. And you have built three.

Good job(s) and thank you for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 9, 2017)

Amazing work!  And, they run so well and sound great.  :thumbup:


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice work, very nice work, very nice work.
Can not see how the gas tank is supported and connected to the carb.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 11, 2017)

Are the cylinders on the middle engine sleeved aluminium and the others cast iron or is it just my eyes playing tricks? I've wondered about making this engine both ways and wondered which was easier/better.


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 11, 2017)

hello
The reservoir is fixed by 2 legs
There is 1 motor with cast iron cylinder jacketed with a stainless steel tube.
1 motor with aluminum cylinder jacketed stainless steel tube.
1 motor with cast iron cylinder without sleeve


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 11, 2017)

Great! I love it
What material is used to create the piston ring? I look at your picture, it's like viton o'rings


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 11, 2017)

There are 4 in viton o'ring and 2 in cast iron


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for showing the tank details.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 11, 2017)

gg89220 said:


> There are 4 in viton o'ring and 2 in cast iron



Thanks you !


----------



## Rozlo (Jul 12, 2017)

Awesome work, I've got a question I'm gathering materials to do mine this winter, do you know how much money you got tied up in the materials?  I'm having a hard time getting the brass for the fly wheels, 
Thanks

Bill


----------



## Romas1984 (Oct 5, 2021)

could you share the drawings, I bought numbers 10 and 11, but they don’t send me drawings for the third day, screenshots I can attach a payment, I can buy from you if possible


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 6, 2021)

I've found Model Engine Builder magazine extremely helpful and very responsive. 
The zip file they send you contains several files including all pages of the magazine and the drawings. If the drawings have been omitted, just get back to them and ask them to send you them.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Romas1984 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## stanstocker (Oct 7, 2021)

Greetings,

Model Engine Builder sends a link to download the files, they do not send you the zip file itself.

The zip files will contain the drawings and magazine.  Issue 10 zip file has 5 files, issue 11 zip file has 4 files.  Just checked my copies to verify the drawings were not missed in either file.

The SENDER is:    [email protected]

The reply field of the email is:   [email protected]  Your email reader may show this as pUBLISHER, mine shows it both ways.

You might double check that the email isn't in a spam folder or was overlooked.

Mike and Toni take good care of folks, but as a small two person operation they do sometimes have minor delays in responding.  The ordering software does not automatically create the download information email, Toni usually sends that within a day or two of the order being processed.  Sometimes it's within hours.  Just the nature of doing business with real people rather than a massive publishing empire...

Take care,
Stan


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi Roman
I've just sent you an email regarding model engineer contact details. However, I've just seen that Stan has beaten me to it!
Good luck.
Andrew


----------



## mrehmus (Oct 7, 2021)

Drawings sent via email to Roman.
Remember to please send us pictures of your finished Hoglets for inclusion in Reader's Engines.

Mike Rehmus


----------

